# My ADA 60p



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Tank: ADA 60p 17 gallons
Lighting: coralife 65 watt compacts
Co2 injection
UV sterilizer
Temperature: room temperature high 60s
No Fertilizer Injection
Weekly 30% water change
Water: Hard Santa Ana, CA tap
Gravel: Coralsand

Plants: 2 E. Dschutchlenger, 1 E. Jaguar, 1 E. Red Devil, Narrowleaf Java Fern, Java Fern Red, Weeping Moss, Mini Moss, Erect Moss, Fissidens Splachynoides

Fauna: 10 albino sterbai corydoras, 3 three-lined corydoras


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Updated pictures of erect moss, weeping moss, mini moss, echinodorus, and albino sterbai corydoras. My tank is algae free but a lot of debris gets on my mosses all the time. I think these are cruddy photos but I can't seem to take better ones to show how nice the mosses are.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Far out man! The mossy log is big enough to look like an ancient bridge.

A carpet underneath would complete the look.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks man, I've never done a carpet before. Next step for me if I ever get enough moss is a moss wall. Here is a video of the tank. Recently I've done away with the giant log as it was taking too much space.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Updates:

Looks like erect moss is back in the hobby, I know of one other person that has the moss and he gave it to me. Other two pictures are newly retied weeping moss.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

during a water change


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

whoops


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting...It should be gorgeous when it fills in. I love the albino sterbai's, let me know if they breed and you want to sell some.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Fauna in my tank

Candystripe pleco?









Orange bee shrimp









Cardinals









Cherry shrimp









threeline corys









albino sterbai corys


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Updates:
My candystripe pleco died
Got some green algae on glass, brown fungus and hair algae on erect moss
Bought a new bulb for my UV sterilizer

Flora in my tank

Marsilea minuta









Mini pellia









Erect Moss









crypt parva









crypt green gecko









crypt green gecko









crypt green gecko









weeping moss









weeping moss









weeping moss


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

New awesome additions

Echinodorus 'super red'


















Echinodorus 'Red Diamond' emmersed form



















Pearling










Baby cherry shrimp










Peacock Moss Wall










Whole Tank


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 6, 2008)

Great looking tank. Can't wait till the moss wall grows in.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Update of my tank:

Not much, just a little bit of growth, and re-tying.

Whole tank









Retied the erect moss as it was having algae problems. Been overdosing excel as if I wanted to kill my shrimp and they're doing just fine. For 17 gallons I dose 2-4 capfuls per day and the algaes gone away. I still have green spot algae on the glass which can easily be scrubbed off.









Echinodorus Red Diamond.
Could probably get better color and growth if there wasn't so much in the tank and if I were to dose any fertz but I don't.









Spiky/Peacock(same thing) Moss Wall
Getting a little growth out of it. The brownish part of the wall is recovering pretty well. Looking forward to seeing this wall fill in.









Crypt Green Gecko
Trimmed this mother plant down once to save space and make it more compact









Mini Pellia growing out very slowly. Very beautiful plant, well worth the $25 golfball I paid.









Weeping Moss
Just "lush", I think I have enough for another side wall, I'll be putting together.









Corydoras albino sterbai
All fish doing well in cool-cold water, winter room temp. Only loss was my candystriped pleco, guess he/she couldn't handle the weather.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Updates:

I just put in a singapore moss wall in the back, and weeping moss wall on the side.










Erect Moss









Spiky Moss Wall
-growing and recovering










E. Red Diamond


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Great mosses! My favorite part of this tank is the massive driftwood covered with moss. The Mini Pellia and moss wall look great.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks


----------

